# JD 826D Unused 6+ Years



## winjamerk (Jul 18, 2021)

Am looking at this possibility. It's described as appearing to have good compression and minimal use. Stored with no fuel in system. Possibly unused 6-8 years. If I proceed to purchase, what advice on proper lubrication & refueling for 1st time start-up? And then routine use/seasonal storage. 2020-21 winter had last years repetition of 6-14" storms made me know I'd need help past the shovel this year. Advice appreciated.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The first thing I would do is change the oil, using 5W30* Full Synthetic.*

Then I would put in some treated full. Not a full tank until you get i running good.* NOTE:* All my 5 gallon gas cans get 2oz of Stabil as well as 2oz of SeaFoam when I fill them up from the station, that way all my equipment is treated year round..

I take it you never owned any equipment before. In general, keep moving parts lubricated, as well as any zerk fittings. Store inside. Not sure what else you need, without photos, specific questions, etc......

Be aware that a unit sitting for 6+ years could very well need a new carb, as well as new fuel lines. Also could have some rust welding to shafts and axles. Most likely going to need new tires and belts as well.

All about condition, and only you know that.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do a search under my name for my "Snowblower Checklist".


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

It certainly may need some work, but it might not be that bad. The main question is how was it stored (indoors, outdoors, etc.) I know my MTD is 20 years old and has always been stored indoors, and the original tires are still in good shape and hold air. I personally would not worry about the tires and the belts until after you get it running / functioning properly.

Onceacer is right about oil change, and treating the fuel. Another thing I would do too is to remove the spark plug and put just a little bit of oil in the cylinder and pull the cord a few times to get a little oil in the cylinder. It will also allow you to make sure the plug is in good shape and has the proper gap. 

If the fuel lines are in good shape and the engine spins free, I would put maybe 16 oz of gas in it and see if it will start.


----------

